# FreeBSD 11.1 RC3 & Elantech touchpad



## Frostxx (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello,
As is described in the thread name i installed FreeBSD 11.1 since I've found in the release notes that it support Elantech touchpads by adding hw.psm.elantech_support=1 in loader.conf. It seems there is no diffrence before and after adding this line to loader. My touchpad react like a mice device without any horizontal/vertical scrolling. I am using XFCE as desktop environment. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## scrappywan (Jul 19, 2017)

Is moused(8) enabled in `/etc/rc.conf`? If so, disable it and reboot.


----------



## Frostxx (Jul 19, 2017)

Nope, moused is disabled.


----------



## RcCypher (Aug 8, 2017)

I had this same problem, I had to use hw.psm.elantech_support="1"
Additonally I had to configure a number of settings in /etc/sysctl.conf
Here is a list:
hw.psm.synaptics.touchpad_off: 0 
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_div_max: 150 
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_div_min: 100 
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_min_delta: 50 
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_ver_area: -600 
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_hor_area: 0 
hw.psm.synaptics.taphold_timeout: 125000 
hw.psm.synaptics.tap_min_queue: 2 
hw.psm.synaptics.tap_max_delta: 80 
hw.psm.synaptics.div_len: 100 
hw.psm.synaptics.div_max_na: 30 
hw.psm.synaptics.div_max: 17 
hw.psm.synaptics.div_min: 9 
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_len_squared: 2000 
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_previous_na: 20 
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_previous: 6 
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_current: 3 
hw.psm.synaptics.multiplicator: 10000 
hw.psm.synaptics.window_max: 10 
hw.psm.synaptics.window_min: 4 
hw.psm.synaptics.na_left: 1600 
hw.psm.synaptics.na_bottom: 1408 
hw.psm.synaptics.na_right: 563 
hw.psm.synaptics.na_top: 1783 
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_left: 200 
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_bottom: 200 
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_right: 200 
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_top: 200 
hw.psm.synaptics.max_width: 10 
hw.psm.synaptics.max_pressure: 220 
hw.psm.synaptics.min_pressure: 16 
hw.psm.synaptics.two_finger_scroll: 1 
hw.psm.synaptics.max_y: 6143 
hw.psm.synaptics.max_x: 6143 
hw.psm.synaptics.directional_scrolls: 0


----------



## RcCypher (Aug 8, 2017)

NOTE: the list above did not work properly until i changed all items to hw.psm.elantech.<item>
However as best I can tell the configuration options are the same for both synaptics and elantech.


----------

